# 661 Riot



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

Anyone gotten their hands on the new 2012 line from 661? I might pull the trigger on the Riot knee pads but I'm not sure how much protection they offer. The other new pad 661 has is the Rage but those look quite bulky. I'd like a pad for basic AM riding, no serious DH stuff. Is the Riot pad just a neoprene pad or does it actually offer protection in a crash?

These are the ones. The item description is kind of weird though IMO. :skep:


----------



## starforsaken (Sep 12, 2011)

Not sure about the Riot, but I have the 2012 Rage knee pads, they're supposed to be the successor to the Kyle Straits, which I had heard nothing but good about, so I figured the Rage would likely be an improvement. I have been wearing them for a couple of weeks and they just don't feel right. They do feel bulky and they don't cup the knee once bent, they kind of bulge out at the sides. A couple of days ago I went ahead and bought a pair of 2011 Kyle Straits just to see if it was me not being used to wearing knee pads and had nothing to do with design. The KS are MUCH more comfortable and actually cup the knee when bent. The Rage has a more open back than the KS which may be why it bulges. 

Given that there seems to have been a design change, as far as fit goes, you should try to get your hands on them in person before buying.


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

Now that doesn't sound very promising. The reason I considered the Riots is that I do have a pair of Kyle Straits from 2010 I think but they've taken quite a bit of damage over time. I'll probably just order another set of Kyle Straits then as long as they remain in stock. We don't have a 661 distributor here in Finland so sadly no chance of trying anything on before buying either. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

bonus: KS have been on sale lately for ~$30. Just picked up a set to compliment my EVOs (and laid the EVOs down hard that night, they work well).


----------



## YankeeBravo (Oct 12, 2011)

are the 2012 riot shin supposed to be the replacement for the veggie shin? do they offer the same protection?


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

I'd say the Riots are more like the Kyle Strait Slims that were around in 2010 I think. According to the CRC description they have an internal hard cap/EVA pad, which the veggies didn't. It seems like the new Rhythm guards are closer to the veggies. This is however from never seeing these in real life.


----------



## YankeeBravo (Oct 12, 2011)

so which one do you think is better? the 2012 riot or the veggies?


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

Just based on the item descriptions it seems Riot/Kyle Strait for all mountain/enduro riding. The veggies and Rhythm guards seems very XC oriented with not much in the form of protection against anything but scratches. For FR and DH the new Rage would have the required padding though according to starforsaken do not fit very well. Bottom line is it depends on what type of riding you do.


----------



## starforsaken (Sep 12, 2011)

I have seen both the Riot and the Rhythm pads at my LBS and the Riot, from what I can tell, seems to be the successor to the Veggie.

The Rhythm is more like a thin compression sock with a pad on the front beneath a mesh. The owner of the LBS said he demoed them at Interbike and they are very light-weight and well ventilated, but obviously not for heavy duty use. His only concern was that the mesh would grab cactus like velcro on some of our rather tight trails.

Expanding a bit further on the Rage, according the 661 2012 dealer workbook the Rage is "Kyle Strait Replacement with new construction including stretch mesh back and a more sprung construction". The issue I had with them is the back is more open so it doesn't wrap fully around the knee, it is primarily supported by the top and bottom straps. This allows it to bunch-up at the sides when you bend your knee. I found it to be quite uncomfortable. I prefer the more supportive fit of the KS.

That said, some people may prefer the Rage over the KS. I'm not saying they're a bad product, but if you have used KS before and like them, I would recommend trying the Rage in person before buying. *They simply fit differently.*


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone had their hands on the 661 Rampage? I am more of a fan of knee/shin combos due to riding platforms. They look like the Rage knee pads with shinguards so I assume the above comments on the Rage line should apply. Can't really find them locally or any reviews online.

Any other recommendations on a non "storm trooper" looking knee/shin combo for XC/light DH.

661 Rampage Knee/Shin Guard at Price Point


----------

